# MEN UNDER PRESSURE TO LOOK PERFECT



## manboy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

It has always been recognised that the women shown in the media represent an unrealistic view of what the majority of women look like, but what about us guys? It is subject that is not often spoken about, but guys feel a lot of pressure to have "the perfect body". Do you agree?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

No, the 'dad bod' was in not so long ago.


----------



## manboy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Exactly - it was in not so long ago, but it's not in any longer.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

I reckon younger lads will be feeling the pressure a bit more these days than say a 5-10 years ago. Nothing a good bit of parenting can't sort out mind you.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

no i dont feel any pressure because i actually enjoy looking after myself.

if people comment on how i have scrubbed up well or i looking good in the gym or doing well in life etc then i am fine with it

I understand some people dont have that mindset though.... some people literally couldnt care what they looked like.

different personalities.

but if you feel pressure then you are certainly not confident in yourself because who are you feeling the pressure from no one even knows who you are?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

manboy1 said:


> Exactly - it was in not so long ago, but it's not in any longer.


 Who said, the dailyfail?


----------



## manboy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

this is quite a interesting look at it -


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

manboy1 said:


> It has always been recognised that the women shown in the media represent an unrealistic view of what the majority of women look like, but what about us guys? It is subject that is not often spoken about, but guys feel a lot of pressure to have "the perfect body". Do you agree?


 The perfect body is subjective but all said and done, most people want to look good and looking good makes you feel good, there's nothing wrong with that. If you'd rather sit on the sofa for hours on end, absorbing the drivel on television while dipping Doritos, eating cookies and getting fat and lazy, you should be looked down upon and ridiculed as an inferior specimen.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> The perfect body is subjective but all said and done, most people want to look good and looking good makes you feel good, there's nothing wrong with that. If you'd rather sit on the sofa for hours on end, absorbing the drivel on television while dipping Doritos, eating cookies and getting fat and lazy, you should be looked down upon and ridiculed as an inferior specimen.


 But you are fat though, look at your avatar...


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> The perfect body is subjective but all said and done, most people want to look good and looking good makes you feel good, there's nothing wrong with that. If you'd rather sit on the sofa for hours on end, absorbing the drivel on television while dipping Doritos, eating cookies and getting fat and lazy, you should be looked down upon and ridiculed as an inferior specimen.


 Bit rich with that fat gut...

To be fair though, some bloke the other day got to 22 stone by having 3 square meals a day, so you could be one of those.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes said:


> But you are fat though, look at your avatar...


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

It seems to be for younger people you have the choice to be jacked and built or extremely skinny , I don't see many people that are just normal size that I and my mates were in high school which was just normal it's now usually one extreme or the other .

me personally I don't feel under pressure I just don't want to hit 30 and have a belly which is the way most "older" people seem just to get, having small children at school I see the states of some of the dads picking their children up no thank you, that's not my drive though I enjoy lifting its my hobby if you will.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Why lift when it's all about the face?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes said:


> But you are fat though, look at your avatar...





Gmags said:


> Bit rich with that fat gut...
> 
> To be fair though, some bloke the other day got to 22 stone by having 3 square meals a day, so you could be one of those.


 To both, I was obese at 13st 10lbs now I'm 11st 7lbs and on a strict diet and training hard 6 nights a week. I'm not happy with my body and that's why I am changing it. The BBC piece of s**t video that was posted pushed the idea that looking better is unimportant, it was totally defeatist and if anyone agrees with that, why are they here?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes said:


> Why lift when it's all about the face?


 So combine the two and get a face lift.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> To both, I was obese at 13st 10lbs now I'm 11st 7lbs and on a strict diet and training hard 6 nights a week. I'm not happy with my body and that's why I am changing it. The BBC piece of s**t video that was posted pushed the idea that looking better is unimportant, it was totally defeatist and if anyone agrees with that, why are they here?


 You are 13 10 in that picture? If you are so unhappy then change your picture to show the new and improved 11 7?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Gmags said:


> You are 13 10 in that picture? If you are so unhappy then change your picture to show the new and improved 11 7?


 It's there as a reminder to me to get me motivated to improve my physique.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I think society's standards for an aesthetically pleasing physique are incredibly low. Even with my bias of following bodybuilding.

Look at David Beckham for example, his body is spectacularly average yet women swoon and the papers love commenting on his 'shredded, muscular bod'.

As said above it's all about the face. Those of us not blessed with the looks benefit from better than average bodies.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> It seems to be for younger people you have the choice to be jacked and built or extremely skinny , I don't see many people that are just normal size that I and my mates were in high school which was just normal it's now usually one extreme or the other .
> 
> me personally I don't feel under pressure I just don't want to hit 30 *and have a belly which is the way most "older" people seem just to get, having small children at school I see the states of some of the dads picking their children up no thank you*, that's not my drive though I enjoy lifting its my hobby if you will.


 damn, some of those guys look like s**t , would never want to be that fat beer bellied guy picking my kids up. fvck that.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> It's there as a reminder to me to get me motivated to improve my physique.


 Fair play to you lad - And well done on the weight loss so far.

Does my head in when people talk people down to others.... at least he is trying - Remember we all weren't born like chiseled greek gods.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> I think society's standards for an aesthetically pleasing physique are incredibly low. Even with my bias of following bodybuilding.
> 
> Look at David Beckham for example, his body is spectacularly average yet women swoon and the papers love commenting on his 'shredded, muscular bod'.
> 
> As said above it's all about the face. Those of us not blessed with the looks benefit from better than average bodies.


 He's sub 10% body fat, athletic and has a top tier face. Of course women are attracted to him.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> He's sub 10% body fat, athletic and has a top tier face. Of course women are attracted to him.


 This. Plus his wealth, fame and influence.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

the while younger and physical appearance pressure has definitely changed though I don't know about most of you but 10-15 years ago when I started high school I couldn't tell you where a gym was and I never knew or seen anyone strutting around in shape it's much more common now, gyms everywhere.You can't walk down length of high street nowadays and not see someone who at least visibly trains.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> He's sub 10% body fat, athletic and has a top tier face. Of course women are attracted to him.


 Pfffttt he has a handsome face. I wouldn't say he's sub 10% or even particularly athletic looking these days.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Of course.

Why do you think I've used steroids for the last year since 21.

Life in almost every aspect has improved (even work etc - office job). With social media, etc, this is a VERY superficial world we live in these days.

I'm serious by the way, quality of life has literally doubled. No regrets.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

It's definitely all about the face.

Which is why I always turn heads whether cutting or bulking


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Do men really feel the pressure? I think this is trying to get at something similar to women and media depictions of 'perfect'.. is that really the same for us?

For me personally, I don't think it is.. I agree with @Drogon in that the world is mainly a superficial place and even being in something resembling decent shape has changed the way that people act towards and react to me but I didn't ever set out to change because other people said so, I did it because its how I feel I/a man should look.

I can't say if this applies to the younger generation though.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> It's definitely all about the face.
> 
> Which is why I always turn heads whether cutting or bulking


 Pics


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes said:


> Why lift when it's all about the face?


 Because you don't look at the mantle piece when you're prodding the fire!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't think men or women feel that much pressure at all which is why most people look like s**t. You don't walk down your local high street fancying everyone that walks by!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Only the pressured feel pressurised into doing something or fitting in I say fthat!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I completely agree that the world we now live in is superficial and to some extent governed by social media. Look at how many people have made a career off social media posting bikini snaps of themselves in exotic places, yet have then come out and said that life really isn't how they portray themselves in social media. This goes to show that to some extent some are looking to conform to the superficial age we now live in, where people are now more self conscious of what the person they meet in the supermarket thinks of them, or getting more likes or hits on social media.

I am 27 and have never been more self aware, Facebook came to the fore whilst I was at university. This meant for me sharing pictures became more common etc. (I didn't do Bebo and Myspace etc.). Naturally I wanted to look the best I could and that meant hitting the gym, bulking from a skinny rake etc., male grooming etc. The attention that I now get compared to what I did before is astronomical.

Gone are the days where I am seen as a skinny boy, but more of a man, that takes pride in himself and his body. This has seen me become more positive, confident and I am certain this comes across in my work and day to day life of how I interact with people.

I actually think, a lot of women are just as judgmental nowadays as what men stereotypically are when it comes to looks. Social media and online dating has meant that people are judged first and foremost on their appearance, at least in the cyber world.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes said:


> Pics


 Not showing my face when I openly talk about my gear use on here lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Be yourself. Be happy about who you are. If you can be a better you, and you want to do it, go ahead, but do it for you, not for others. You seem to want to fit in too much and seem confused. Even your screen name is confused. Which is it, man or boy?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Its same now as it was 20 years ago. Arnold, Sylvester, He-man, Superman and the Incredible Hulk to name a few were all around then. They influenced a lot of people to take up training. I was messing around with weights when I was 15.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Im under no pressure, looking awesome is easy.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im under no pressure, looking awesome is easy.


 sure anyone would look decent after 30 years of lifting


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> sure anyone would look decent after 30 years of lifting


 I havent been lifting 30 years, I had a life in between.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I havent been lifting 30 years, I had a life in between.


 The the way you worded that suggests you don't now?

Everything okay bud?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

When single yes.

Now married I couldn't care too much although I do miss the comments and hate the 'you used to be big ' comments and remember when's.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Much of the difference is that your average woman looks at a picture of a perfect, airbrushed, bikini clad nymphette in an advert & will start comparing herself, fretting over whether her cellulite shows, remembering she needs to shave her legs, wondering if she can shrink her muffin tops down in time for her next holiday...

Your typical bloke will see an advert with some lean, bronzed, immaculately groomed male mode climbing out of a swimming pool & think "hummph - poofter", and turn the page.

Women put much more pressure on each other looking a certain way than men pressure them. I have to make a note of when my Missus is going to the hairdressers so I'll remember to compliment her on it when I get home from work, because I will usually fail to notice.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Much of the difference is that your average woman looks at a picture of a perfect, airbrushed, bikini clad nymphette in an advert & will start comparing herself, fretting over whether her cellulite shows, remembering she needs to shave her legs, wondering if she can shrink her muffin tops down in time for her next holiday...
> 
> Your typical bloke will see an advert with some lean, bronzed, immaculately groomed male mode climbing out of a swimming pool & think "hummph - poofter", and turn the page.
> 
> Women put much more pressure on each other looking a certain way than men pressure them. I have to make a note of when my Missus is going to the hairdressers so I'll remember to compliment her on it when I get home from *work, because I will usually fail to notice.*


 My gf said she couldn't tell the difference when I had mine cut...I got fvcking pissed!  .


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> damn, some of those guys look like s**t , would never want to be that fat beer bellied guy picking my kids up. fvck that.


 My daughter was the biggest motivation to get in shape ever, definitely not being a fat Dad.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> 1st of all fair f**ks for dropping some weight but Bullshit!
> 
> Your pics there because you are pleased with the way you look in it. Nobody has ever shown a bad pic of themselves to hundreds of ppl as a motivational tool


 You're joking right?

Progress photos. Literally showing a bad photo of themselves -> aesthetically pleasing.

Plastered all over social media as a motivational tool and as advertising for a bullshit product.

Think before you type.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> But you are fat though, look at your avatar...


 Fkin lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

There's certainly social pressure to be muscular and ripped these days, but in general the standards of the average person are pretty low, and to them you'd be considered to have "big biceps" and "rippling muscles" within about a year of hard training (this bloke doesn't even lift and he's been described as having muscles in various news articles lol). I'm nowhere near the biggest bloke on this forum but IRL I'm bigger than most people I encounter and barely a day goes by where I don't get a comment of some sort.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> There's certainly social pressure to be muscular and ripped these days, but in general the standards of the average person are pretty low, and to them you'd be considered to have "big biceps" and "rippling muscles" within about a year of hard training (this bloke doesn't even lift and he's been described as having muscles in various news articles lol). I'm nowhere near the biggest bloke on this forum but IRL I'm bigger than most people I encounter and barely a day goes by where I don't get a comment of some sort.


 Look at the comments to that article.

So much cringe


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> The geeza isn't showing a progress pic





DatGuy said:


> Nobody has ever shown a bad pic of themselves to hundreds of ppl as a motivational tool


 See previous comment.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> 1st of all fair f**ks for dropping some weight but Bullshit!
> 
> Your pics there because you are pleased with the way you look in it. Nobody has ever shown a bad pic of themselves to hundreds of ppl as a motivational tool


 This is a recent picture and as you can see I still have a long way to go.

People work in different ways, for me putting that up as my avatar might make me feel proud that I'm accomplishing something but will distract from my goals making me feel I can rest on my laurels when the reality is I have literally years of moving heavy iron ahead of me in order to get an all round decent physique.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/240590-post-a-recent-picture-thread-vol-ii/?do=embed&embedComment=5147172&embedDo=findComment


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

herc said:


> Fair play to you lad - And well done on the weight loss so far.
> 
> *Does my head in when people talk people down to others.... at least he is trying - Remember we all weren't born like chiseled greek gods. *


 Why fair play to him? He suggests fat people should be looked down upon as inferior specimens, so he's one of those people that supposedly does your head in


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> My gf said she couldn't tell the difference when I had mine cut...I got fvcking pissed!  .


 she noticed mine mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> she noticed mine mate


 I doubt you'd even have the courage to approach my girlfriend :lol:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Why fair play to him? He suggests fat people should be looked down upon as inferior specimens, so he's one of those people that supposedly does your head in


 Why not? Being fat is a reversible condition. The amount of beer swilling, burger eating monsters stomping the pavements every day in our country speaks volumes about how self image has gone down the toilet.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Why not? Being fat is a reversible condition. The amount of beer swilling, burger eating monsters stomping the pavements every day in our country speaks volumes about how self image has gone down the toilet.


 No one has the right to talk down or look down on anyone (unless it's someone who causes harm to others such as rapists, murderer's etc)

And especially not a fatty on other fatties


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I doubt you'd even have the courage to approach my girlfriend :lol:


 is she legal?

sounds like you have put that pu55y on a pedestal mate, bad times


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

safc49 said:


> No one has the right to talk down or look down on anyone (unless it's someone who causes harm to others such as rapists, murderer's etc)
> 
> And especially not a fatty on other fatties


 That's where you're wrong. We have this thing called freedom of speech and you'd be mad to conclude that the idea of encouraging people to lead unhealthy lifestyles, or ignoring obesity which is now at epidemic levels, is in any way a good thing.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> That's where your wrong. We have this thing called freedom of speech and you'd be mad to conclude that the idea of encouraging people to lead unhealthy lifestyles, or ignoring obesity which is now at epidemic levels, is in any way a good thing.


 I'm neither encouraging obesity or slating it. Just because you finally decided to change gives you no right to believe your better than your fat neighbour

Talking down to someone for being overweight is not freedom of speech, it's being a cvnt

Live and let live, worry about your own life


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

safc49 said:


> I'm neither encouraging obesity or slating it. Just because you finally decided to change gives you no right to believe your better than your fat neighbour
> 
> Talking down to someone for being overweight is not freedom of speech, it's being a cvnt
> 
> Live and let live, worry about your own life


 but I am better than a fat person who refuses to do anything about their weight simply because I am doing something about it.

As far as you saying talking down to someone is being a cvnt, it's still freedom of speech and freedom of speech always trumps feelings. Authoritarian liberals would have you believe that you cannot judge anyone for anything and if you do it's a "hate crime". Well f**k that, if I see something I don't like, I'll decide if I'm going to be vocal about it. People should not be afraid to speak their minds, political correctness belongs in the bin.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> but I am better than a fat person who refuses to do anything about their weight simply because I am doing something about it.
> 
> As far as you saying talking down to someone is being a cvnt, it's still freedom of speech and freedom of speech always trumps feelings. Authoritarian liberals would have you believe that you cannot judge anyone for anything and if you do it's a "hate crime". Well f**k that, if I see something I don't like, I'll decide if I'm going to be vocal about it. People should not be afraid to speak their minds, political correctness belongs in the bin.


 I guess that makes me better than you? As I wouldn't stoop as low to have the narrow mindedness to look down at others

I guess it should also be assumed appropriate to claim self defence for braking someone's jaw for being call fat


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

safc49 said:


> I guess that makes me better than you? As I wouldn't stoop as low to have the narrow mindedness to look down at others
> 
> I guess it should also be assumed appropriate to claim self defence for braking someone's jaw for being call fat


 It's not narrow mindedness to call a spade a spade and if everyone got on board with denouncing obesity and lazy, unhealthy lifestyles, it would encourage more people to watch what they eat and start exercising. I see this as positive, don't you?

Breaking someones jaw is assault, plain and simple and a far cry from a mere exchange of words. Even though words are usually the catalyst to violence, logical self control should be your guardian and proper use of that is how humans have learned to tower above and control the lesser beasts.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> It's not narrow mindedness to call a spade a spade and if everyone got on board with denouncing obesity and lazy, unhealthy lifestyles, it would encourage more people to watch what they eat and start exercising. I see this as positive, don't you?
> 
> Breaking someones jaw is assault, plain and simple and a far cry from a mere exchange of words. Even though words are usually the catalyst to violence, logical self control should be your guardian and proper use of that is how humans have learned to tower above and control the lesser beasts.


 You turned it around to speech, your original post stated fat people should be "looked down on as inferior specimens"

That's just ignorant and idiotic IMO

I wonder if you'll change your tune if you ever have a fat child who gets bullied at school for being fat or would you take their playstation away until they lose weight


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

safc49 said:


> You turned it around to speech, your original post stated fat people should be "looked down on as inferior specimens"
> 
> That's just ignorant and idiotic IMO
> 
> I wonder if you'll change your tune if you ever have a fat child who gets bullied at school for being fat or would you take their playstation away until they lose weight


 Fat kids are a result of bad parenting and not letting them play computer games would be a good thing, they should be outside in the fresh air playing football.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Fat kids are a result of bad parenting and not letting them play computer games would be a good thing, they should be outside in the fresh air playing football.


 Kids aren't stupid, they know right from wrong. They choose to put crap in their gobs. Even with good food in the house kids will spend their pocket money on junk

You didn't answer the question, I'll ask again. If your fat child was bullied would you defend them or not?

In before "I wouldn't let my child get fat"


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

safc49 said:


> "I wouldn't let my child get fat"


 There's your answer. Can't have it any other way.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> There's your answer. Can't have it any other way.


 BS, I know your answer. Your "belief" would go out the window and you'd defend your fat child, that's why you won't answer the hypothetical question


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I doubt you'd even have the courage to approach my girlfriend :lol:


 Is it because she looks like this?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Is it because she looks like this?


 Holy hell that's scary. Looks like a demon.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Holy hell that's scary. Looks like a demon.


 I know, it's really f**ked up. Was looking for a picture of a prison gang member with tattoo's to imply prison bitch but stumbled upon this, it was way better. :lol:


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

People blame feminism,even the jews , yet what it really comes down to isn't a bunch of bulldykes wanting men to 'feel their pain', or some weird jewish conspiracy about castrating western men through feminising them and stopping nationalism , it comes down to money. These cosmetic companies realised 50 percent of the population aren't 'benefitting ' from their 'products', so created some with manly blue packaging and used the media to promote them. To this day, the likes of the daily mail, have bogus 'surveys' about how more men are getting plastic surgery done, and then getting a statement from some plastic surgeon who of course makes sure to mention his practice. The media has made women insecure since time and memorial ,and now they are doing the same to us. Purely for financial reasons.

What I do find rather amusing is that despite all the militant anti fattism, the fad diets, the government's meddling in school meals, people are getting fatter and fatter. We have become a society of extremes, people with amazing physiques {but maybe not all that healthy inside lol}, or people who just spend their days eating pie and often have benefits {because it's a 'medical condition' greed so it is} and carers. . I remember as a lad, our school meals were either hot dogs and chips, or burgers and chips, there was a cola and sweet machines in school and an ice cream van that came every lunch time. Yet apart from one token fat kid we were all skinny as rakes. It comes down to activity really. People are far more sedentary especially children, I was never ever in the house in evenings or on school holidays.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

PaulB said:


> Its same now as it was 20 years ago. Arnold, Sylvester, He-man, Superman and the Incredible Hulk to name a few were all around then. They influenced a lot of people to take up training. I was messing around with weights when I was 15.


 My gyms been around since the late sixties, it's busiest time was in the 80's when all those action films came out with arnold and sly. What is a little different though I think ,is the pushing of cosmetic products, even surgical procedures by the media in a way they used to reserve for women, but started to do it with men , I also think the media has changed from 20 years ago, in terms of being 24/7 and being available not just in print and tv but online as well.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Goranchero said:


>


 Brilliant!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I know, it's really f**ked up. Was looking for a picture of a prison gang member with tattoo's to have a wank but stumbled upon this, it was way better. :lol:


 Fixed.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Fixed.


 The secret is out. :whistling:


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

With women, it's not the size that matters... it's the body fat %. Women will give you the description cute if you are 20% bf plus. Women will give you the description hot if you are single digit % bodyfat.

Shallow/misconstrued/uppity/stuck-up women (8s, 9s and 9.5s b!tches) look at definition and cuts because they don't know sh!t about muscles, only thing they care about is what they see with the naked eyes... for that you need low bodyfat %.

Size matters mainly for American girls since some of them are big women... hell, even the thin ones! So that's why they prefer 95kg-plus and take notice of it over, say, 80kg... But then again those 95+ kg should come with less than say 15% bf for these 8, 9 and 9.5 b!tches to be attracted to it... low bodyfat is the key, not the size. Of course you gotta have your muscle developed because a meth-addict with low body fat % is as good as a fat-ass.

You want big boobs in bed that falls naturally but still perky. Or firm depending on bra size. You want just a tiny bit of curves and for that you need some small positive rate of fat. You want the girl with the V-line torso and a lil bit of cuts but just enough to grab onto. You wanna put your face in her hair... arms around her or on her boobs... and d!ck attached to her @ss while spooning her... AND feeeel you have a nice woman next to you.

You want to see that ass bounce and work its magic when she walks to the bathroom after you drilled her.

THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A4RON said:


> With women, it's not the size that matters... it's the body fat %. Women will give you the description cute if you are 20% bf plus. Women will give you the description hot if you are single digit % bodyfat.
> 
> Shallow/misconstrued/uppity/stuck-up women (8s, 9s and 9.5s b!tches) look at definition and cuts because they don't know sh!t about muscles, only thing they care about is what they see with the naked eyes... for that you need low bodyfat %.
> 
> ...


 I feel you are overthinking things.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Depends on the individual and how his mindset thinks.

If he feels his body and looks are not as he wants them to be, he will try to change them, unless he can't be assed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

all this talk about , self confidence and men being under pressure, the only people who dont feel any pressure are fat assed couch potatoes, anyone else who gives a semblance of a f**k how they look are caught up in the game.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

A4RON said:


> *With women, it's not the size that matters... it's the body fat %. Women will give you the description cute if you are 20% bf plus. Women will give you the description hot if you are single digit % bodyfat.*
> 
> Shallow/misconstrued/uppity/stuck-up women (8s, 9s and 9.5s b!tches) look at definition and cuts because they don't know sh!t about muscles, only thing they care about is what they see with the naked eyes... for that you need low bodyfat %.
> 
> ...


 I disagree, look at Vin Diesel as an example. Guy has never been ripped in his his life, women f**king love him.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

A4RON said:


> With women, it's not the size that matters... it's the body fat %. Women will give you the description cute if you are 20% bf plus. Women will give you the description hot if you are single digit % bodyfat.
> 
> Shallow/misconstrued/uppity/stuck-up women (8s, 9s and 9.5s b!tches) look at definition and cuts because they don't know sh!t about muscles, only thing they care about is what they see with the naked eyes... for that you need low bodyfat %.
> 
> ...


 I think you need to go and have a tug or something mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I disagree, look at Vin Diesel as an example. Guy has never been ripped in his his life, women f**king love him.


 I have a feeling he loves men.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> I have a feeling he loves men.


 I think so too but regardless, women find him 'hot'.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> I have a feeling he loves men.


 He loves the women. He f****d a publisher's daughter I know a few years ago


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> I disagree, look at Vin Diesel as an example. Guy has never been ripped in his his life, women f**king love him.


 That's because he is Vin Diesel the movie star  the guy could look like John Goodman and still get the women if he wanted to. That's stardom for you


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not read any of the thread but I don't feel under pressure at all.

I'll line up against most 40 year olds and come out on top, and I spend as little time in the gym as possible, it's not exactly difficult is it.

Beta thread of the year.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not at all. Unless your weak enough to allow yourself to be.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

A4RON said:


> With women, it's not the size that matters... it's the body fat %. Women will give you the description cute if you are 20% bf plus. Women will give you the description hot if you are single digit % bodyfat.
> 
> Shallow/misconstrued/uppity/stuck-up women (8s, 9s and 9.5s b!tches) look at definition and cuts because they don't know sh!t about muscles, only thing they care about is what they see with the naked eyes... for that you need low bodyfat %.
> 
> ...


 I don't think I've ever been into single digits, close I think.... But i've been called hot many times. Just saying......... :whistling: 

If you have a great body but your face is a non starter, you'll have abs, be a virgin and have great Xbox skills.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

And yet there are bobfoc Sloths out there with hot ladies. It works both ways


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

A4RON said:


> That's because he is Vin Diesel the movie star  the guy could look like John Goodman and still get the women if he wanted to. That's stardom for you


 You have a point, but my point is that a decent body is not necessarily everything a man needs to have to be considered 'hot' in the eyes of a woman, a strong jawline/facial features seem to be much more important to the general demographic.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

True that my friend  I'd give my left nut for Bradley Cooper's chops.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I don't think I've ever been into single digits, close I think.... But i've been called hot many times. Just saying......... :whistling:
> 
> If you have a great body but your face is a non starter, you'll have abs, be a virgin and have great Xbox skills.


 I don't think a woman (in general) could tell the difference between 12% body fat and 8% body fat. At either percentages I have abs, and as you mention, being well groomed, nice eyes, good teeth and a chiselled jaw line is going to get you further than being 6% with a non starting face.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> That's not what I want
> 
> Now what do I do?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Look however you want to look, as long as you're happy. Some people try so hard to look better than they do, it actually makes them feel worse!

It's like those people that always follow fashion, even if they look ridiculous, just because they think they have to. f**k that. Be yourself and if others aren't impressed, f**k them.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sen said:


> Look however you want to look, as long as you're happy. Some people try so hard to look better than they do, it actually makes them feel worse!
> 
> It's like those people that always follow fashion, even if they look ridiculous, just because they think they have to. f**k that. Be yourself and if others aren't impressed, f**k them.


 Cheers mate, you've inspired me to go and eat 27 pork pies and a curly wurly. Cheers!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

GCMAX said:


> It's not narrow mindedness to call a spade a spade and if everyone got on board with denouncing obesity and lazy, unhealthy lifestyles, it would encourage more people to watch what they eat and start exercising. I see this as positive, don't you?


 Whether it's positive is highly dependent on how it manifests itself. Educating people on the health consequences of obesity, of low activity levels, of poor diet are positive. Providing support to those who want to improve themselves in that regard but are struggling to do so is also positive. However, using obesity as a reason to judge the whole person is negative and reflects more on the intellect of the critic than the target of their derision. For example, I have a very close friend who is extremely obese. Some people, on meeting him for the first time, might judge him entirely on that and write him off as a waste of oxygen. The reality is he is extremely successful, a world-renowned leader in his field who has been responsible for advances that have saved countless lives and improved the quality of life for countless more. He is also one of the most generous, selfless, humble people I know. By contrast, a workshy, intellectually lazy, criminally inclined, amoral scumbag does not suddenly start being a positive contributor to society just because he gets ripped.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Cheers mate, you've inspired me to go and eat 27 pork pies and a curly wurly. Cheers!


 Only if it makes you happy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A4RON said:


> With women, it's not the size that matters... it's the body fat %. Women will give you the description cute if you are 20% bf plus. Women will give you the description hot if you are single digit % bodyfat.
> 
> Shallow/misconstrued/uppity/stuck-up women (8s, 9s and 9.5s b!tches) look at definition and cuts because they don't know sh!t about muscles, only thing they care about is what they see with the naked eyes... for that you need low bodyfat %.
> 
> ...


 This is hilarious ...bs at it's best ... Women generally look at the face and what comes out the mouth and most won't even be aware of what bf percentage means or care....even women who train don't necessarily go for a muscular male.

If u want big boobs in bed that are natural but perky....u are definitely on the best forum to find it...I refer NOT to the women


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> This is hilarious ...bs at it's best ... Women generally look at the face and what comes out the mouth and most won't even be aware of what bf percentage means or care....even women* who train don't necessarily go for a muscular male. *
> 
> If u want big boobs in bed that are natural but perky....u are definitely on the best forum to find it...I refer NOT to the women


 that's not the case in the gym I train in tbh infact the quite the opposite from what I see...but im talking about

not your average woman who trains btw.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> that's not the case in the gym I train in tbh infact the quite the opposite from what I see...but im talking about
> 
> not your average woman who trains btw.


 Are u referring to hardcore women ..bodybuilders / power lifters?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This is hilarious ...bs at it's best ... Women generally look at the face and what comes out the mouth and most won't even be aware of what bf percentage means or care....even women who train don't necessarily go for a muscular male.
> 
> If u want big boobs in bed that are natural but perky....u are definitely on the best forum to find it...I refer NOT to the women


 Generally in my gym, the majority of the more attractive girls go for the guys where the statement 'do you even lift!?!' Would be very much applicable.

There are a few attractive Eastern European girls that have the bulky huge boyfriends, but on the whole this isn't the norm in my gym.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

A4RON said:


> You want big boobs in bed that falls naturally but still perky. Or firm depending on bra size. You want just a tiny bit of curves and for that you need some small positive rate of fat. You want the girl with the V-line torso and a lil bit of cuts but just enough to grab onto. You wanna put your face in her hair... arms around her or on her boobs... and d!ck attached to her @ss while spooning her... AND feeeel you have a nice woman next to you.
> 
> You want to see that ass bounce and work its magic when she walks to the bathroom after you drilled her.
> 
> THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT.


 A-Fcuking-men!!!!!!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I have a massive wide-on and am dripping with grool for you, Archaic :wub:


 Fixed!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> If that were true I'd be going to the doctor to cure and infection! Brain and STI


 You would need your brain checked as I'd fcuk you silly, but no to STI. Never had one in my life


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> The STI was in reference to your grool or gruel description!
> 
> If it looked like that, I'd be concerned :lol:


 Grool is what I call the clear liquid a woman's vagina excretes when she's aroused, same goes for the 'wide-on' - I was talking about you, not me lol..

Either I'm just a dirty fecker, or you live a sheltered life


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I thought u were calling it gruel which is a porridge looking meal and saying 'my grool' as you call it looked like that!!!


 Lol, no. However, it does tend to look a bit like porridge after my work is done!

This thread has gone way off-topic


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I don't think a woman (in general) could tell the difference between 12% body fat and 8% body fat. At either percentages I have abs, and as you mention, being well groomed, nice eyes, good teeth and a chiselled jaw line is going to get you further than being 6% with a non starting face.


 Very true.

It's also a fact that people like different things. Some women don't like hard bodies, some do not mind average to overweight. . I like Muscular women, a lot don't. Some have a fetish for morbidly obese people, midgets, normal looking bodies. The list goes on.............


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Very true.
> 
> It's also a fact that people like different things. Some women don't like hard bodies, some dint mind average to overweight. . I like Muscular women, a lot don't. Some have a fetish for morbidly obese people, midgets, normal looking bodies. The list goes on.............


 Looks are person specific as you mention. It is extremely subjective.

By being a relatively serious gym goer, you can achieve a physique that is not the norm, therefore certain people may think it is excessive etc.

I like a girl to have curves in the right places and not to be a stick insect. My gf likes a rugby player physique and detests Cristiano Ronaldo, many girls fancy Ronaldo. It is all subjective.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> You would need your brain checked as I'd fcuk you silly, *but no to STI. Never had one in my life *


 and thats exactly why you are not the serial shagger you make out, if you were as popular as you claim you should have picked up a little something along the way.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> and thats exactly why you are not the serial shagger you make out, if you were as popular as you claim you should have picked up a little something along the way.


 That would only be true if I fcuked sluts. I only smash ladies :cool2:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> That would only be true if I fcuked sluts. I only smash ladies :cool2:


 ladies dont smash ****wits, they are more selective.

and could you define a "slut"


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> ladies dont smash ****wits, they are more selective.


 Very true. Hence....... Your predicament.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> That would only be true if I fcuked sluts. I only smash ladies :cool2:


 Nope it would be very true...if u never put summat on it


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Nope it would be very true...if u never put summat on it


 If you don't feel the wet, then you ain't having sex IMO.

#Bareback4Eva!

#Pull out and cum over her chops.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> U sound like an inexperienced teen trying to impress his mates with bravado. Not a good look brah


 Got more experience in my left ball than you have had in 30+ years, sweets.

That's a good thing though, it means you're a lady. When you lose the chopsy mouth, you will be perfect.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> Do women really fall for chat up lines like that :whistling:


 Obviously, yes. That's why you ain't getting anywhere with Missy M, even after half a year of licking her crack on here mate :thumb:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm not slagging the inexperience. I'm sure you have plenty more than me but I don't go around pretending I'm shagging all these high caliber blokes that do as their told while I get off and when I'm done tell them to roll over and give me my space.
> 
> Its whsts called trash talk and no one believes it unless their 16 yr old idiots


 What you believe, or disbelieve = zero difference to my fcuks, Missy. You stalk my posts all the time, whereas I never comment yours.

Go figure..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> If you don't feel the wet, then you ain't having sex IMO.
> 
> #Bareback4Eva!
> 
> #Pull out and cum over her chops.


 If she pissed on u...u feel the wet...

as for dropping that on her dinner....I'm lost.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm not slagging the inexperience. I'm sure you have plenty more than me but I don't go around pretending I'm shagging all these high caliber blokes that do as their told while I get off and when I'm done tell them to roll over and give me my space.
> 
> Its whsts called trash talk and no one believes it unless their 16 yr old idiots


 OI chopsy!! Lol

high caliber blokes...tick....that do as their told..tick.....while I get off....tick. And when I'm done ...tick.....tell them to roll over to give me my space. Tick....are u for real sounds effffffffing perfect to me .. :huh:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> ladies dont smash ****wits, they are more selective.
> 
> and could you define a "slut"


 Slut is a word used by men with low self-esteem to define promiscuous women they can't, but for the most part want to have sex with. It is a shaming tactic to make themselves feel better. Fat, ugly women use the exact same tactic (maybe even more than men) on sexually active women to justify why they can't seem to get laid, they are jealous that some girls are confident enough to put themselves out there. It is a word that expresses social insecurity at its fullest.

Off topic with that but there you go.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Slut is a word used by men with low self-esteem to define promiscuous women they can't, but for the most part want to have sex with. It is a shaming tactic to make themselves feel better. Fat, ugly women use the exact same tactic (maybe even more than men) on sexually active women to justify why they can't seem to get laid, they are jealous that some girls are confident enough to put themselves out there. It is a word that expresses social insecurity at its fullest.
> 
> Off topic with that but there you go.


 Yep, spot on....I just wondered if he was fully aware of his reason for using it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yep, spot on....I just wondered if he was fully aware of his reason for using it.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

If your worried ill bottle some of my sweat up , it will give you the full RUDE Experience and your confidence will go stratospheric but a word of warning its 10x the strength of lynx Africa.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> If your worried ill bottle some of my sweat up , it will give you the full RUDE Experience and your confidence will go stratospheric but a word of warning its 10x the strength of lynx Africa.


 You have serious issues Stu. LOL


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I comment on loads of people's posts. Better take ur meds, that delusional mentality uve got there is worrisome. Apparently Bonzo and Lotte stalk you too and I'm sure uve prob accused Skye and FelonE at some stage! Its like u can't handle those who challenge your opinion.


 First of all, you're wrong once again. I have not said any of those people stalk me. I actually like those people 

Second, you actually made me LOL with that last remark. The irony is strong in you love! I've seen you completely rip into a bunch of men of TM over nothing at all, a proper nasty attack, leaving them all perplexed to wtf..?!

You have some deep anger inside you, maybe it's bitterness, I'm not sure. You must potray it in real life as well, as why else would a healthy woman be single for most of her adult life..? You can't hold down a man because of your issues.

If it makes you feel better ripping into me, then go for it. At the end of the day I go home to my family, and you go home to your dog.

Laters headcase.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Archaic said:


> First of all, you're wrong once again. I have not said any of those people stalk me. I actually like those people
> 
> Second, you actually made me LOL with that last remark. The irony is strong in you love! I've seen you completely rip into a bunch of men of TM over nothing at all, a proper nasty attack, leaving them all perplexed to wtf..?!
> 
> ...


 @MissMartinez is holding out for the special girl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @MissMartinez is holding out for the special girl


 Your lucks in then


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Your lucks in then


 still awaiting the pm, it will come


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> First of all, you're wrong once again. I have not said any of those people stalk me. I actually like those people
> 
> Second, you actually made me LOL with that last remark. The irony is strong in you love! I've seen you completely rip into a bunch of men of TM over nothing at all, a proper nasty attack, leaving them all perplexed to wtf..?!
> 
> ...


 you should study your opponents more, she hasnt got a dog.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> you should study your opponents more, she hasnt got a dog.


----------



## aafitness01 (Mar 13, 2016)

I find at the gym these days it's all about men trying to impress women and vice versa rather than just going to the gym to train for a purpose like powerlifting, bodybuilding, physique etc.

It's all about who has the biggest muscles, the best gym clothes, the best arms, the best shoes and even though articles say not to compare to others, it's so easy TO compare yourself and feel rubbish.

If you guys want to, I made a video recently about which muscle groups impress women which may be helpful to you but no worries if you don't have time -


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

As others have said, I train vigorously and eat as healthy as I can mid week not because I have to, but because I actually enjoy it and the health benefits it brings.

The gym and keeping fit is my stress buster.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> First of all now whose stalking! I don't even have the same username there. Also the person i was ripping into knows me reasonably well and it was all a bit of healthy ripping. I got my fair share to. No one was perplexed you oddball most actually enjoyed it  also I wasn't even ripping into you, you delicate flower!
> 
> Get your facts right I don't have a dog. Ive also not been single most my adult life I've not had a lot of different partners though. Current single spell is the longest I'll give you that but I'm not desperate like you that needs someone, I'm quite happy answering to nobody and being free to Feck off abroad whenever I want.
> 
> ...


 Lets not, I like harsh.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Out of say 20 of my mates theres like 4 who train the rest dont giv a s**t bout ther looks

on the plus side i look great wen wen we go anywere haha wen im a pretty average gym goer


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Grool is what I call the clear liquid a woman's vagina excretes when she's aroused, same goes for the 'wide-on' - I was talking about you, not me lol..
> 
> Either I'm just a dirty fecker, or you live a sheltered life


 Are you Jay from The Inbetweeners?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL some of the comments on here....


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Are you Jay from The Inbetweeners?


 haha made my morning!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> First of all now whose stalking! I don't even have the same username there. Also the person i was ripping into knows me reasonably well and it was all a bit of healthy ripping. I got my fair share to. No one was perplexed you oddball most actually enjoyed it  also I wasn't even ripping into you, you delicate flower!
> 
> Get your facts right I don't have a dog. Ive also not been single most my adult life I've not had a lot of different partners though. Current single spell is the longest I'll give you that but I'm not desperate like you that needs someone, I'm quite happy answering to nobody and being free to Feck off abroad whenever I want.
> 
> ...


 Don't hold back now, tell us what you really think.

:lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

IC1 said:


> Are you Jay from The Inbetweeners?


 Don't watch sitcoms mate, ghey.

@Missy, you take things too seriously and always out to get one over on me. I come here to talk whack, not to argue with a woman. Chill!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> You take it too far and I retaliate
> 
> I don't like been nasty but when pushed enough, I bite :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> I won't comment on anything u say anymore to prevent it!


 I don't mind you commenting really, and I get that sometimes you go menty on me because you want my shaft so bad.

I'm not one to hold grudges, so It's all good in the hood


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I don't mind you commenting really, and I get that sometimes you go menty on me because you want my shaft so bad.
> 
> I'm not one to hold grudges, so It's all good in the hood


 can you post a new avi, that kicked in the tailbone look is getting boring.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> can you post a new avi, that kicked in the tailbone look gives me a hardon every day.


 Fixed!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Fixed!


 nah, I like guys in shape with a six pack and some degree of muscle mass.

Im pretty sure thats the best you have ever looked, I would love a recent pic to guffaw at.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Too bad cos I do


 Mr mrs called me 'mate' once. It was over 6 years ago on a beach in the summer, and I still quietly, but deeply hold it against her.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> nah, I like guys in shape with a six pack and some degree of muscle mass.
> 
> Im pretty sure thats the best you have ever looked, I would love a recent pic to guffaw at.


 It doesn't change how we think of you babe xx


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Mr mrs called me 'mate' once. It was over 6 years ago on a beach in the summer, and I still quietly, but deeply hold it against her.


 she knows, that why shes banging your mates.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> nah, I like guys in shape with a six pack and some degree of muscle mass.
> 
> Im pretty sure thats the best you have ever looked, I would love a recent pic to guffaw at.


 That pic is from the end of December 2015, after suffering with diverticulitis for most of last year (still do) and went 4 months with no training due to forearm ligament rip.

The women still drip over me right, left, and centre. It helps that I'm very good looking too, 20 years younger than you, with an excellent personality.

And humble


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> That pic is from the end of December 2015, after suffering with diverticulitis for most of last year (still do) and went 4 months with no training due to forearm ligament rip.
> 
> *The women still drip over me right, left, and centre. *It helps that I'm very good looking too, 20 years younger than you, with an excellent personality.
> 
> And humble


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Archaic said:


> That pic is from the end of December 2015, after suffering with diverticulitis for most of last year (still do) and went 4 months with no training due to forearm ligament rip.
> 
> *The women still drip over me right, left, and centre. It helps that I'm very good looking too, 20 years younger than you, with an excellent personality.*
> 
> *And humble  *


 Pft you think you're me or something...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Just pumped the lady full of my precious bodily fluids infact, not long before posting on here. Been up since 5.15am, did a 12hr shift and boom, soon as I walked through the door she was gagging for it. I made her climax 3 times on the trot.

Too fcuking alpha for my own good sometimes, ay!

Off to bed now, got to do it all again tomoz.

Peace out panzi.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Just pumped the lady full of my precious bodily fluids infact, not long before posting on here. Been up since 5.15am, did a 12hr shift and boom, soon as I walked through the door she was gagging for it. *I made her climax 3 times on the trot. *
> 
> Too fcuking alpha for my own good sometimes, ay!
> 
> ...


 Ooooh you're hard.

What a load of sh!t, coming on a forum bigging yourself up making comments like that.

Embarrasing.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Don't watch sitcoms mate, ghey.


 Oh the irony! :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Gmags said:


> Ooooh you're hard.
> 
> What a load of sh!t, coming on a forum bigging yourself up making comments like that.
> 
> Embarrasing.


 If you're embarrassed then you may need to brush up on your skills, (or lack of) son.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It all got abit tetchy in here :-/


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> It all got abit tetchy in here :-/


 Hormones all over the place.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Hormones all over the place.


 Mine are ok ....today....how's urs?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Back on track...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Mine are ok ....today....how's urs?


 Mine are fairly stable and well balanced as normal, glad yours are within an acceptable range......today.....


----------

